# Nail removal and wart treatment



## Lorisvg (Aug 16, 2011)

Our patient came in with a wart under the fingernail. The doctor had to remove the nail to treat the wart. I don't think that we code the nail removal, but can't find any guidelines for this situation. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## jackson7591 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Prolonged*

In considering how to code this, would it be appropriate to code it as a prolonged service?  Basically the provider had to expend greater time and effort to affect the wart removal.  If that is the case, prolonged service codes mght be appropriate?


----------



## Lorisvg (Aug 23, 2011)

You are saying prolonged services which are for E/M codes. Do you mean modifier 22 for increased procedural services?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 23, 2011)

If the procedure performed is nail removal for any cause whatsoever - code nail removal.  If it is more than what it takes in a normal scenario, append modifier 22.

HTH.


----------

